# STREETLOW SAN JO



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IM THERE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

iam there also :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Ill be there


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 29 2006, 07:51 PM~6069373
> *Ill be there
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tire is fixed so I will be there.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ill be there too.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im there poonjabis


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 07:27 PM~6069606
> *im there poonjabis
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

7 PEOPLE THAT I KNOW ABOUT R THERE, ADD LYRIC NERD HE SAID HES GOING, SO 7 PEOPLE FROM LIL WILL BE THERE???/ WHO ELSE????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 29 2006, 07:30 PM~6069639
> *7 PEOPLE THAT I KNOW ABOUT R THERE, ADD LYRIC NERD HE SAID HES GOING, SO 7 PEOPLE FROM LIL WILL BE THERE???/ WHO ELSE????
> *


its LYRICAL NERD.  

dont forget REGAL KING.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

8 PEOPLE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 29 2006, 07:40 PM~6069706
> *  8 PEOPLE
> *


what about LIL CRIMINAL.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

I THINK HE SAID HE MIGHT NOT BE ABLE TO GO BECASUE HE STARTS SCHOOL ON TUESDAY OR SOMETHING???I DONT REMBER?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I keep hearing about street low, is that a show? im just curious. is that a magazine too?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill b dere 4 sho


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 29 2006, 07:50 PM~6069770
> *I keep hearing about street low, is that a show? im just curious. is that a magazine too?
> *


mag and shows. :cheesy: 

i was in one of the mags.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

10 PEOPLE NOW :0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

damn, I need to move to cali were bikes actually go to shows. I hate always being one of 3 or none bikes at shows around here.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 29 2006, 07:55 PM~6069810
> *mag and shows. :cheesy:
> 
> i was in one of the mags.
> *


no you wernt. 

www.streetlowmagazine.com


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 29 2006, 07:59 PM~6069835
> *damn, I need to move to cali were bikes actually go to shows. I hate always being one of 3 or none bikes at shows around here.
> *


It would be the best thing you have ever done in your life.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

great....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2006, 08:12 PM~6069854
> *no you wernt.
> 
> www.streetlowmagazine.com
> *


no in the mag not the site, it was a old club pic,i forgot wat the cover looked like. :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 29 2006, 08:16 PM~6069879
> *no in the mag not the site, it was a old club pic,i forgot wat the cover looked like. :angry:
> *


I need to check out the site more offten.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

11 PEOPLE NOW 

DANNY,RAIDER SEQUAL,RAUL,CUTTY, MAYBE NENA,MIKE AKA CLOWN CONFUSION,LIL GUY,RIGAL KING,LYRICAL NERD,AND ME


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 29 2006, 08:19 PM~6069900
> *11 PEOPLE NOW
> 
> DANNY,RAIDER SEQUAL,RAUL,CUTTY, MAYBE NENA,MIKE AKA CLOWN CONFUSION,LIL GUY,RIGAL KING,LYRICAL NERD,AND ME
> *


SPELL CHECK - REGAL KING -


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2006, 08:17 PM~6069889
> *I need to check out the site more offten.
> *


----OFTEN----


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm there right now, actually.

...i'm cold, and hungry.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll be there and my brother and my nephew


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ghost is going to be there too.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

12 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im not sure but i think BLVD SCHWINN is going?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 29 2006, 08:25 PM~6069950
> *im not sure but i think BLVD SCHWINN is going?
> *


and che.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2006, 08:26 PM~6069958
> *and che.
> *


CHE 1 

he got a nice as 58.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 29 2006, 09:19 PM~6069900
> *13 PEOPLE NOW
> 
> DANNY,RAIDER SEQUAL,RAUL,CUTTY, MAYBE NENA,MIKE AKA CLOWN CONFUSION,LIL GUY,RIGAL KING,LYRICAL NERD,AND ME, EDDIE MONEY,GHOST, MAYBE BLVD SCHWINN
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

GROUP PIC!!!!! WHERE AND WHEN???? :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 29 2006, 08:34 PM~6070002
> *GROUP PIC!!!!! WHERE AND WHEN???? :cheesy:
> *


in front of rauls trike at 2pm.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

and raul do me a favor take a picture of dannys bike close ups all around inside out hell buy it dinner for some of those nice ones  :cheesy: PLEASE !!!!!!! PLEASE !!!!!!!! i got to see this bike in better pictures !!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 29 2006, 09:38 PM~6070028
> *in front of rauls trike at 2pm.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD  


LIL CRIMINAL U GOING????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 29 2006, 08:22 PM~6069927
> *----OFTEN----
> 
> *


SORRY, ENGLISH TEACHER.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 29 2006, 09:01 PM~6070174
> *and raul do me a favor take a picture of dannys bike close ups all around inside out hell buy it dinner for some of those nice ones    :cheesy:  PLEASE !!!!!!! PLEASE !!!!!!!! i got to see this bike in better pictures !!!!
> *


You got it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 29 2006, 08:38 PM~6070028
> *in front of rauls trike at 2pm.
> *


I think the hop is at 2.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2006, 09:40 PM~6070440
> *I think the hop is at 2.
> *


and thats when you kick in to action and take alot of the bikes and givem to me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lol, All that will happen is that cuttys bikes will be kicked over.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2006, 09:45 PM~6070482
> *lol, All that will happen is that cuttys bikes will be kicked over.
> *


well that too !!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 29 2006, 09:47 PM~6070500
> *well that too !!!!
> *


YES SIR!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

fuck i hate that cutty dude alot !!!! serous i saw him and his kagillion bikes !!!!!!!! that are fucken red i hate the color red because when i see red i turn in to the fucken hulk !!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 29 2006, 10:01 PM~6070174
> *and raul do me a favor take a picture of dannys bike close ups all around inside out hell buy it dinner for some of those nice ones    :cheesy:  PLEASE !!!!!!! PLEASE !!!!!!!! i got to see this bike in better pictures !!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 30 2006, 04:06 AM~6071233
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


if raul does that kick his bike over


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2006, 09:40 PM~6070440
> *I think the hop is at 2.
> *


fuck the hop, 

there usualy kinda gay.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 29 2006, 10:35 PM~6070412
> *SOUNDS GOOD
> LIL CRIMINAL U GOING????
> *


IM NT SURE RITE NOW....I GOTTA LOT OF SHIT TO DO....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 29 2006, 11:29 PM~6070689
> *fuck i hate that cutty dude alot !!!! serous i saw him and his kagillion bikes !!!!!!!! that are fucken red i hate the color red because when i see red i turn in to the fucken hulk !!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

is that billy the retard?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

does any1 no were dey setup da bikes at


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 30 2006, 05:53 PM~6075956
> *does any1 no were dey setup da bikes at
> *


They had a room last time for all the bikes but I saw them all over the place.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

so u think they will b indoors


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 30 2006, 05:57 PM~6075981
> *so u think they will b indoors
> *


yes unless it gets so full i dunno what happens


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

cuz imma go on sunday and i want a indoor spot


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 06:24 PM~6075787
> *is that billy the retard?
> *


CUTTY WTF U DONT RECONNIZE YOUR MOM!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 30 2006, 08:36 PM~6076532
> *cuz imma go on sunday and i want a indoor spot
> *


THERES ONLY 1 INDOOR BUILDING THIS TIME :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 30 2006, 08:32 PM~6076862
> *THERES ONLY 1 INDOOR BUILDING THIS TIME :angry:
> *


yep that one the bikes where in the building next to it.. so the bikes should be in the same spot i hope :angry:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn do yall think ill get a spot on sumday cuz i really dont wanna b outside


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 30 2006, 08:42 PM~6076884
> *damn do yall think ill get a spot on sumday cuz i really dont wanna b outside
> *


u could try if u are outside to get under a eve like at monteray lg


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 30 2006, 08:42 PM~6076884
> *damn do yall think ill get a spot on sumday cuz i really dont wanna b outside
> *


I went sunday last time and I still got a indoor spot. I would still go.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 30 2006, 04:06 AM~6071233
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


but why be so stingy for you should be happy that people want to take pictures of youre bike !???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 30 2006, 08:32 PM~6076862
> *THERES ONLY 1 INDOOR BUILDING THIS TIME :angry:
> *


Thats crazy. There going to have more people this time around and there going to have less room? Doesnt sound right.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2006, 10:21 PM~6077111
> *Thats crazy. There going to have more people this time around and there going to have less room? Doesnt sound right.
> *


THE HALLOWEEN SUPERSTORE IS USING THE OTHER BUILDINGS :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 30 2006, 10:02 PM~6077012
> *but why be so stingy for you should be happy that people want to take pictures of youre bike !???
> *


I WAS JUST PLAYING I DONT CARE WHO TAKES PICS OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 31 2006, 05:32 AM~6078299
> *THE HALLOWEEN SUPERSTORE IS USING THE OTHER BUILDINGS :angry:
> *


WTF?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 31 2006, 07:32 AM~6078299
> *THE HALLOWEEN SUPERSTORE IS USING THE OTHER BUILDINGS :angry:
> *


That’s what I heard... :angry:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

dam thats hella gay halloween still has a long time before its here


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Aug 31 2006, 11:32 AM~6080280
> *That’s what I heard... :angry:
> *


Hey, How long has your club been around? I have never seen you guys before?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2006, 04:19 PM~6081414
> *Hey, How long has your club been around? I have never seen you guys before?
> *


New club in san Jose......


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Aug 31 2006, 02:23 PM~6081442
> *New club in san Jose......
> *


  If I see you guys I will say whats up.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2006, 04:29 PM~6081487
> *  If I see you guys I will say whats up.
> *


Will do the same..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Aug 31 2006, 03:31 PM~6081496
> *Will do the same..
> *


ism the red bomb yours on your myspace??????


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 31 2006, 04:51 PM~6081631
> *ism the red bomb yours on your myspace??????
> *


Yes sir...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for pete sake


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 31 2006, 05:33 AM~6078303
> *I WAS JUST PLAYING I DONT CARE WHO TAKES PICS OF IT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 I LIKE RED BOMBS. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 31 2006, 03:28 PM~6081794
> *:0 I LIKE RED BOMBS. :biggrin:
> *


i droped a brown bomb this morning in the shitter


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

its gona be hella hot at the show. its like 8O* here.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 31 2006, 03:48 PM~6081914
> *its gona be hella hot at the show. its like 8O* here.
> *


u know what that means for the women right??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 31 2006, 04:51 PM~6082160
> *u know what that means for the women right??
> *


less clothes and mini skirts :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 31 2006, 05:02 PM~6082212
> *less clothes and mini skirts :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

eye candy!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:wave: TEAM CALI WILL BE REPRESENTING  GOOD LUCK TO THE PEOPLE THAT ENTER SOME THING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 31 2006, 09:01 PM~6083721
> *:wave:  TEAM CALI WILL BE REPRESENTING    GOOD LUCK TO THE PEOPLE THAT ENTER SOME THING
> *


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 31 2006, 05:28 PM~6081794
> *:0 I LIKE RED BOMBS. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks.....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 1 2006, 07:32 AM~6085303
> *LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X408


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 1 2006, 09:32 AM~6085303
> *LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2006, 07:34 AM~6085312
> *X408
> *


x916


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 08:36 AM~6085333
> *x916
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 07:36 AM~6085333
> *x916
> *


X209 :ugh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2006, 07:39 AM~6085368
> *X209  :ugh:
> *


x51hoe


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 07:40 AM~6085381
> *x51hoe
> *


now your just being silly.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IS EVERYONE READY


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

hell yea imma go out dere and hope to take da usual 1st in street and best use of assesories imma on a role ive took does award at every show ive been 2 dis year and im tryna keep it up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 1 2006, 05:21 PM~6088750
> *IS EVERYONE READY
> *


No.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2006, 09:15 PM~6089629
> *No.
> *


WHY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ALMOST TIME TO GET IN LINE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 1 2006, 09:44 PM~6089988
> *WHY
> *


long story. Let me know what shows up and stuff.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im goin to get in line in a hour


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

todays the day i get excited and shit. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

LISTEN UP WE MEET AT RAULS TRIKE AT 2PM TO MEET EVERY ONE AND TOO TAKE A LIL FAMILY PICTURE.

IS EVERY ONE COOL WITH THAT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 2 2006, 07:58 AM~6091269
> *LISTEN UP WE MEET AT RAULS TRIKE AT 2PM TO MEET EVERY ONE AND TOO TAKE A LIL FAMILY PICTURE.
> 
> IS EVERY ONE COOL WITH THAT.
> *


Sure. It should be...

Me
low83cutty
lil_guy
SIC'N'TWISTED
RAIDERSEQUAL
Regal King
Wimone
sanjo_nena408

anyone else?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 2 2006, 08:58 AM~6091269
> *LISTEN UP WE MEET AT RAULS TRIKE AT 2PM TO MEET EVERY ONE AND TOO TAKE A LIL FAMILY PICTURE.
> 
> IS EVERY ONE COOL WITH THAT.
> *


ur talkin bout on sunday rite


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 2 2006, 08:37 AM~6091397
> *ur talkin bout on sunday rite
> *


yeah.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ight


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2006, 09:31 AM~6091377
> *Sure. It should be...
> 
> Me
> ...


like omg u forgot me!!!!!!!!!

raul
low83cutty
lil_guy
SIC'N'TWISTED
RAIDERSEQUAL
Regal King
Wimone
sanjo_nena408
*billy*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 2 2006, 09:35 AM~6091650
> *like omg u forgot me!!!!!!!!!
> 
> raul
> ...


Are you going?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2006, 08:31 AM~6091377
> *Sure. It should be...
> 
> Me
> ...


LYRICAL NERD.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 2 2006, 10:35 AM~6091650
> *like omg u forgot me!!!!!!!!!
> 
> raul
> ...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2006, 10:48 AM~6091716
> *Are you going?
> *


yeah


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 2 2006, 11:42 AM~6092148
> *yeah
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2006, 12:54 PM~6092211
> *
> *


when u leaving?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 2 2006, 11:55 AM~6092218
> *when u leaving?
> *


Im going to leave in a while. Im going to meet up with the other members and then head out.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2006, 12:57 PM~6092225
> *Im going to leave in a while. Im going to meet up with the other members and then head out.
> *


  cool, i gots to wake up early  then go


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 2 2006, 01:03 PM~6092248
> *  cool, i gots to wake up early  then go
> *


lol same here but im in modesto so i gotta wake up hella early and head out dere


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

Raul
Low83cutty
Lil_guy
SIC'N'TWISTED
RAIDERSEQUAL
Regal King
Wimone
Sanjo_nena408
Billy
LYRICAL NERD


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

2 is the hop make it after.....and indoor for bikes if full


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im fucked tired as fuck im crashin out early tonight


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 2 2006, 03:41 PM~6093119
> *2 is the hop make it after.....and indoor for bikes if full
> *


FUCK THE HOP THE MEETINGS AT 2PM.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im goin to the hop so i miss out then


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 2 2006, 05:01 PM~6093397
> *im goin to the hop so i miss out then
> *


good for you buddy.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hey cutty you still want me to take the parts?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 2 2006, 04:41 PM~6093119
> *2 is the hop make it after.....and indoor for bikes if full
> *


damn  do u no where da rest of da bike iz gone b


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 29 2006, 08:59 PM~6069835
> *damn, I need to move to cali were bikes actually go to shows. I hate always being one of 3 or none bikes at shows around here.
> *


Its even worse around here.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lookin good already!! :biggrin:  fuck i got to wake up at 4:30 or 5:00, iam going to bed soon


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

im leavin at 4 in da morning


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 2 2006, 08:12 PM~6094098
> *lookin good already!! :biggrin:    fuck i got to wake up at 4:30 or 5:00, iam going to bed soon
> *


im wakin up at 3:OOam and leaving around 4.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

this is the time when i get excited. :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: NXT YEAR 4 ME.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 2 2006, 09:04 PM~6094331
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: NXT YEAR 4 ME.
> *


why cant you go?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FOOTBALL GAME AND FLAT TIRE AND I DONT HAVE ALL THE PARTS I NEED.  IT SOUNDS LAME....IM PIST. :angry:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

well imma call it a night and go to sleep and get up hook up da trailer and head to san jo ill c yall dere


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 2 2006, 09:09 PM~6094363
> *FOOTBALL GAME AND FLAT TIRE AND I DONT HAVE ALL THE PARTS I NEED.  IT SOUNDS LAME....IM PIST. :angry:
> *


thats gay man. :angry: :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA I NO....I THOUGHT CUTTY WAS GONNA CUM THREW WITH A SEAT PAN WITH STRIPES....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

we got to meet up with some other cars at mcdonalds at like 6:30 then where all going together :biggrin: see every one there


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cool im goin super early to display all the clubs cars.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i cant go to sleep.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

me ether :cheesy:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2006, 10:21 PM~6077111
> *Thats crazy. There going to have more people this time around and there going to have less room? Doesnt sound right.
> *



we have almost the whole rest of the ground.. :cheesy: its a pretty big place


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 2 2006, 09:25 PM~6094478
> *me ether :cheesy:
> *


and in the mornin ima be fuked up hella drowsy and shit. :angry:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Sep 2 2006, 10:27 PM~6094489
> *we have almost the whole rest of the ground..    :cheesy:  its a pretty big place
> *


  


raul trike at 2:00 :cheesy:  be therte or be square :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 2 2006, 10:29 PM~6094499
> *and in the mornin ima be fuked up hella drowsy and shit. :angry:
> *


iam going to try to go to sleep in the car


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 2 2006, 09:29 PM~6094503
> *
> raul trike at 2:00 :cheesy:    be therte or be square :biggrin:
> *


ima be there.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 2 2006, 09:30 PM~6094509
> *iam going to try to go to sleep in the car
> *


i know me too.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

take some good pics everyone


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fukit ima pull a all nighter.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 2 2006, 10:57 PM~6094603
> *take some good pics everyone
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 2 2006, 10:57 PM~6094605
> *fukit ima pull a all nighter.
> *


 :nono: FUCK THAT!!!! I WENT TO BED AT 12:30 AND WOKE UP AT 4:30 :biggrin:  TRYERED


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for cryin out loud who knocked over my bike


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nena aint goin b there i offered her to be my girlfreind and she said idk


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

*NENA G0NNA BE THERE!! *

 :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TAKE A BIG ASS CALI FAMILY FOTO!  AND A CUPLE OV NENA. :0 









FUCK IM SO PIST I CANT GO! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 3 2006, 01:58 PM~6096765
> * TAKE A BIG ASS CALI FAMILY FOTO!  AND A CUPLE OV NENA. :0
> FUCK IM SO PIST I CANT GO! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


WE ALREADY DID THAT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 3 2006, 02:58 PM~6096765
> * TAKE A BIG ASS CALI FAMILY FOTO!  AND A CUPLE OV NENA. :0
> FUCK IM SO PIST I CANT GO! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


CALI...YOU MEAN NORTHERN CALI....I DONT SEE NO SOUTHERN CALI GUYS AROUND..SORRY...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA ALL DA NORHTERN CALI PEEPZ!I REALLY DONT CARE ABOUT DA SOUTHERN CALI....


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 3 2006, 04:17 PM~6097378
> *YEA ALL DA NORHTERN CALI PEEPZ!I REALLY DONT CARE ABOUT DA SOUTHERN CALI....
> *



ITS BECAUSE YOURE A FUCKEN ****** !!!! BITCH ASS MUTHA FUCKER !!!! 


 just messin ?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

*i left the show like at 5:30. i had a greaattt time. i hung out with billy & lil guy and raul annnd i saw cuttty and sic & twisted annnnd all this good shit. we t00k a family pic too lol * :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

wheres the pics


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

any pics?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 3 2006, 07:51 PM~6098059
> *i left the show like at 5:30. i had a greaattt time. i hung out with billy & lil guy and raul annnd i saw cuttty and sic & twisted annnnd all this good shit. we t00k a family pic too lol   :biggrin:
> *


R U CHEATING ON ME?IM CUMMIN OVER IN 10 MINITS SO WE CAN TALK....AND I WANNA C THESE PICTURES.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 3 2006, 08:32 PM~6098299
> *R U CHEATING ON ME?IM CUMMIN OVER IN 10 MINITS SO WE CAN TALK....AND I WANNA C THESE PICTURES.
> *


L0L. NO I`M N0T. AND YEAH Y0U CAN SEE IT. I THINK RAULS GUNNA POST IT UP. ITS BILLY, LIL GUY, CUTTY, RAUL, SIC & TWISTED AND I 4G0T WH0 ELSE.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 3 2006, 09:01 PM~6098454
> *L0L. NO I`M N0T. AND YEAH Y0U CAN SEE IT. I THINK RAULS GUNNA POST IT UP. ITS BILLY, LIL GUY, CUTTY, RAUL, SIC & TWISTED AND I 4G0T WH0 ELSE.
> *


O OK. GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

YEAH I HAD T0 PRE-APPR0VE BEF0RE RAUL COULD EVEN THINK ABOUT PUTTIN THAT PIC UP.. BUT ANYWAYS WE SHOULD HAVE TAKEN MORE PICS_!!!_ :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA ME 2 :biggrin: ....AND HOW MANY DID U TAKE?I HOPE ALOT....PERO IM DEFINETLY GOIN NEXT YEAR....


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

N0 MAS D0S!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I TOOK FIRST PLACE MILD TRIKE :biggrin:
CUTTY TOOK 2nd PLACE MILD TRIKE :biggrin: 
RAUL TOOK 2nd PLACE FULL TRIKE :biggrin: 
RAIDER SEQUAL TOOK FIRST MILD :biggrin: 

CONGRATS FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 3 2006, 09:28 PM~6098584
> *I TOOK FIRST PLACE MILD TRIKE AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 CANGRATS.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2006, 02:28 PM~6098584
> *I TOOK FIRST PLACE MILD TRIKE  :biggrin:
> CUTTY TOOK 2nd PLACE MILD TRIKE :biggrin:
> RAUL TOOK 2nd PLACE FULL TRIKE :biggrin:
> ...


Congrats Everyone

Why was Raiders Sequal put in Mild, i thought he was Street 

Post up pictures please :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 3 2006, 09:28 PM~6098584
> *I TOOK FIRST PLACE MILD TRIKE  :biggrin:
> CUTTY TOOK 2nd PLACE MILD TRIKE :biggrin:
> RAUL TOOK 2nd PLACE FULL TRIKE :biggrin:
> ...


HE SHAT HIZ PANTS.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 3 2006, 09:44 PM~6098650
> *Congrats Everyone
> 
> Why was Raiders Sequal put in Mild, i thought he was Street
> ...


I DIDNT TAKE MY CAMERA


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

Y???? :uh:


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

YOU GUYS BABES LOOK REALLY GOOD I WAS INPRESS AND ALL RIGHT TO ALL THE WINNERS :wave: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: NICE TURN OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I DID'NT HAVE A CHANCE TO MEET OR TALK TO ANYONE TO MANY THING GOING AT ONES MAYBE NEXT SHOW GOD WILLING :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuckin tireeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

good show  ill post my pics later  nice to meet u nena,cutty,raider sequal,lil guy,lyrical nerd,rigal king :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for pete sake they gave raider sequal 1st in mild when hes street


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 3 2006, 10:17 PM~6098799
> *  good show    ill post my pics later    nice to meet u nena,cutty,raider sequal,lil guy,lyrical nerd,rigal king :biggrin:
> *


DONT GET HAPPY BRO....AND DUZ LIL GUY LIVE UP 2 HIS NAME?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahaha


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

NICE TO MEET YOU BILLY!! &GREAT PIC!!


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 3 2006, 10:10 PM~6098775
> *fuckin tireeeeeeeeeeed
> *


post pics


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:ugh: i got 45 pics :biggrin: didnt even take a pic of every bikes just the ones with something custom or something :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 3 2006, 10:21 PM~6098816
> *NICE TO MEET YOU BILLY!! &GREAT PIC!!
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Sep 3 2006, 09:21 PM~6098820
> *post pics
> *


ill post what i have tomrow


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 3 2006, 10:23 PM~6098830
> *ill post what i have tomrow
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 3 2006, 10:23 PM~6098828
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT DID YOU THINK OF ME??


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 3 2006, 09:24 PM~6098839
> *:biggrin: WHAT DID YOU THINK OF ME??
> *


ask me that


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 3 2006, 10:24 PM~6098839
> *:biggrin: WHAT DID YOU THINK OF ME??
> *


i think your short


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 3 2006, 10:24 PM~6098839
> *:biggrin: WHAT DID YOU THINK OF ME??
> *


 i think u know  :thumbsup: my bad i didnt realy talk much iam tryed as fuck i only had 4 hours of sleep last night


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 3 2006, 10:26 PM~6098851
> *ask me that
> *


aiight then..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 3 2006, 09:28 PM~6098868
> *aiight then..
> *


i think u looked good like always and u see im not that scary in person :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 3 2006, 10:30 PM~6098879
> *i think u looked good like always and u see im not that scary in person  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE PICS FOOLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

to lazy to get em off the cam tonight


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wtf happen we were gona meet at 2pm. :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the hop was at 2 fool we still meet up n got the pic


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 3 2006, 07:32 PM~6098299
> *R U CHEATING ON ME?IM CUMMIN OVER IN 10 MINITS SO WE CAN TALK....AND I WANNA C THESE PICTURES.
> *


yea she wit me buddy. got a problem.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 11:12 AM~6101117
> *yea she wit me buddy. got a problem.
> *


HA HA HA!THAT WOULD B THE DAY....I WAZ JUST OVER HER HOUSE LAST NITE.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 02:36 PM~6102159
> *HA HA HA!THAT WOULD B THE DAY....I WAZ JUST OVER HER HOUSE LAST NITE.
> *


 :twak: QUE TE PASA EHH 
IRA N0 MAS!! 
:angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

stop fighing over her fools


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u missed it lil criminal this time nena was lookin like a nortena


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 02:28 PM~6102413
> *stop fighing over her fools
> *


never.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 11:12 AM~6101117
> *yea she wit me buddy. got a problem.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

not scared i got bigger. :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

put the squart guns away and use fist


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 02:33 PM~6102440
> *put the squart guns away and use fist
> *


thats right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 03:33 PM~6102440
> *put the squart guns away and use fist
> *


IM DOWN....NEXT SHOW LIL GUY.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

october fest? or dukes ?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 03:38 PM~6102472
> *october fest? or dukes ?
> *


OCTOBER FEST.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 02:40 PM~6102494
> *OCTOBER FEST.
> *


yeeaa.!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy and billy are banned from beein around mybikes they kicked them over


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 03:41 PM~6102498
> *yeeaa.!!
> *


HA HA!U DONT NO WAT U GOT COMMIN BRO....EY DO U BOX?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 02:42 PM~6102503
> *lil guy and billy are banned from beein around mybikes they kicked them over
> *


no i didnt. am i realy baned.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy shat his diapers when he got a hug from nena


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 03:44 PM~6102525
> *lil guy shat his diapers when he got a hug from nena
> *


 :0 :0 AND WEN HE GOT A HUG 4RUM BILLY.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 02:45 PM~6102528
> *:0  :0 AND WEN HE GOT A HUG 4RUM BILLY.
> *


when he got it from billy he got a hard on


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 02:45 PM~6102528
> *:0  :0 AND WEN HE GOT A HUG 4RUM BILLY.
> *


fuk no!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 02:46 PM~6102535
> *when he got it from billy he got a hard on
> *


im gona kick your ass!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guys mad


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 02:48 PM~6102548
> *lil guys mad
> *


yes bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HES PIST....HE GONNA SHAT HIS PANTS AND CRY AT THE SAME TIME.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

he needs billy to change his diaper


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 02:51 PM~6102576
> *HES PIST....HE GONNA SHAT HIS PANTS AND CRY AT THE SAME TIME.
> *


thats dumb. :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 02:51 PM~6102578
> *he needs billy to change his diaper
> *


cuttys mad.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i am pissed


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 02:53 PM~6102593
> *i am pissed
> *


why.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i see nena down there just readin what we are puttin up


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 02:54 PM~6102601
> *why.
> *


i have yet to put my shit away from yesterday but im to lazy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 02:54 PM~6102602
> *i see nena down there just readin what we are puttin up
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 03:42 PM~6102503
> *lil guy and billy are banned from beein around mybikes they kicked them over
> *


Ninos.. :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 02:55 PM~6102610
> *Ninos..  :uh:
> *


nena is welcomed to sit next to me at the next show


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 02:55 PM~6102610
> *Ninos..  :uh:
> *


are you talkin about billy.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

a todos


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billys bike theam is elf bike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 02:57 PM~6102621
> *a todos
> *


are you mad at me


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 02:58 PM~6102629
> *are you mad at me
> *


ya u kicked of my bike she hate u now


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

no i dont hate people. hates a strong word.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 03:01 PM~6102653
> *no i dont hate people. hates a strong word.
> *


  then u are temp not liking lil guy becuse he kicked over my bike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 03:00 PM~6102646
> *ya u kicked of my bike she hate u now
> *


no i didnt.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 03:02 PM~6102658
> *  then u are temp not liking lil guy becuse he kicked over my bike
> *


no.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 02:57 PM~6102621
> *a todos
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

I CANT HATE PEOPLE, THATS HELLA WR0NG. MAYBE LIKE I HELLA DISLIKE PEOPLE BUT N 0T HATE. 
 THATS A BAD QUALITY I THINKK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 03:18 PM~6102708
> *I CANT HATE PEOPLE, THATS HELLA WR0NG. MAYBE LIKE I HELLA DISLIKE PEOPLE BUT N 0T HATE.
> THATS A BAD QUALITY I THINKK
> *


I think cutty is the only person you can actually "hate".


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

so u dislike lil guy for kickin over my bike for pete sake


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

LAY IT L0W L0VES,
IF I D0NT RESP0ND, D0NT W0RRY, ITS CUZ WERE MOVING ONEOF THE COMPUTERS IN THE HOUSE. D0NT TRIPP


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 03:21 PM~6102720
> *so u dislike lil guy for kickin over my bike for pete sake
> *


i didnt fucken kick your bike. :angry:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 04:21 PM~6102720
> *so u dislike lil guy for kickin over my bike for pete sake
> *


WHY SH0ULD I? IT AINT MY BIKE..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I LIKE BIKES.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol lil guy gettin pissed i have it on a picture raul took fool


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 03:21 PM~6102723
> *LAY IT L0W L0VES,
> IF I D0NT RESP0ND, D0NT W0RRY, ITS CUZ WERE MOVING ONEOF THE COMPUTERS IN THE HOUSE. D0NT TRIPP
> *


aww gosh am i one of them layit low loves?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 04:25 PM~6102739
> *lol lil guy gettin pissed i have it on a picture raul took fool
> *


LET ME C IT.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 03:22 PM~6102728
> *WHY SH0ULD I? IT AINT MY BIKE..
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the proof is in the pudding


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 03:25 PM~6102746
> *aww gosh am i one of them layit low loves?
> *


i know i am.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

N0 MAS UN PICHE F0T0 DE MI Y T0D0S SE HACEN L0C0.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 04:28 PM~6102759
> *i know i am.
> *


SO U THINK.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 03:28 PM~6102757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damit i plea the fith thats photoshoped. :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 03:29 PM~6102769
> *SO U THINK.
> *


no i know i am.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SCRAP.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

Y IZ UR PANTS SO TITE?U LOOK LIKE PRINCE.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 03:34 PM~6102801
> *Y IZ UR PANTS SO TITE?U LOOK LIKE PRINCE.
> *


there not tite i was kikin it over thats why.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 04:36 PM~6102811
> *there not tite i was kikin it over thats why.
> *


SURE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 03:33 PM~6102793
> *SCRAP.
> *


you shold of seen me wit my charley brown on. but i am not a sureno. bangin isnt my thing.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THATS WAT U SAY....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 03:43 PM~6102869
> *THATS WAT U SAY....
> *


watever.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 04:43 PM~6102869
> *THATS WAT U SAY....
> *


WANNA KN0W WHAT I SAY??



I SAY HEYYYY


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 03:46 PM~6102897
> *WANNA KN0W WHAT I SAY??
> I SAY HEYYYY
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

....


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 04:54 PM~6102938
> *....
> *


what a waste. lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 03:54 PM~6102944
> *what a waste. lol
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 04:53 PM~6102933
> *:cheesy:
> *


SHE WAZNT TALKIN TO U.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 04:54 PM~6102944
> *what a waste. lol
> *


FUCK HIM LET ME TAKE U OUT TO DINNER.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

Lol. i dont even know who i was talking to..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 03:57 PM~6102955
> * FUCK HIM LET ME TAKE U OUT TO DINNER.
> *


im gona remember that. :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 04:57 PM~6102956
> *Lol. i dont even know who i was talking to..
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 04:58 PM~6102961
> *im gona remember that. :angry:
> *


SORRY LIL GUY.... DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 03:58 PM~6102967
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


  you were like a bro to me.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nena is fuckin sexy as fuck


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 05:00 PM~6102980
> * you were like a bro to me.
> *


DNT TRIP BRO I STILL GOT UR BACK....I JUZ HAD TO GET THE HYNA....SORRY BRO....ITS JUST LIFE.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 04:01 PM~6102988
> *DNT TRIP BRO I STILL GOT UR BACK....I JUZ HAD TO GET THE HYNA....SORRY BRO....ITS JUST LIFE.
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 04:01 PM~6102984
> *nena is fuckin sexy as fuck
> *


fuck yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 05:03 PM~6103000
> *fuck yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


2BAD.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 05:03 PM~6103000
> *fuck yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


how can you both say that when there was like half naked girls walking arond. ?? i should be like the opposite no?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THAT WAZ THE CLOSEST ENE OV THEM GOT TO A NAKED HYNA.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 04:05 PM~6103014
> *how can you both say that when there was like half naked girls walking arond. ?? i should be like the opposite no?
> *


your a very special girl.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 05:09 PM~6103042
> *your a very special girl.
> *


2 ME SHE IZ.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 04:11 PM~6103056
> *2 ME SHE IZ.
> *


me 2.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 04:05 PM~6103014
> *how can you both say that when there was like half naked girls walking arond. ?? i should be like the opposite no?
> *


They say that cause those other girls wont talk to them. :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

id take nena over all them other girls


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 04:26 PM~6103126
> *id take nena over all them other girls
> *


hell yea!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 05:26 PM~6103126
> *id take nena over all them other girls
> *


SAME HERE.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cuttys to old.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 05:31 PM~6103166
> *cuttys to old.
> *


HE THREW OUT HIS BACK AT THE SHOW.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 04:33 PM~6103180
> *HE THREW OUT HIS BACK AT THE SHOW.
> *


cuttys a dur duur duuur!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 04:38 PM~6103212
> *cuttys a dur duur duuur!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lmfao


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

lol you guys are just sayni g "id pick nena over all them other gurls"..
hella sucking up


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 04:58 PM~6103350
> *lol you guys are just sayni g "id pick nena over all them other gurls"..
> hella sucking up
> *


to tell you the truth i will honestly.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

3 people just told me that so..
i dunno what to believe. i`l just g0 about my business


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 05:06 PM~6103417
> *3 people just told me that so..
> i dunno what to believe. i`l just g0 about my business
> *


i was teling you the truth.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

alright..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 05:12 PM~6103472
> *alright..
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 03:42 PM~6102503
> *lil guy and billy are banned from beein around mybikes they kicked them over
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 03:55 PM~6102610
> *Ninos..  :uh:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 05:01 PM~6102984
> *nena is fuckin sexy as fuck
> *


x2


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

if she wouldent be trippn on my age id ask her out


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHATS DOES YAIYAI.69 LOOK LIKE  :dunno:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 07:13 PM~6104077
> *if she wouldent be trippn on my age id ask her out
> *


lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2006, 06:15 PM~6104099
> *WHATS DOES YAIYAI.69 LOOK LIKE   :dunno:
> *


ask raul i never meet her yet


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 06:16 PM~6104102
> *lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

KEEP IT REAL BOYS! YOU GUY ARE JUST PUTTING JUST TO MUCH CREAM IN THEM TACOS :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

nenas mad! :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

wow cream in them tacos


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yaiyai.69_@Sep 4 2006, 07:18 PM~6104134
> *KEEP IT REAL BOYS! YOU GUY ARE JUST PUTTING JUST TO MUCH CREAM IN THEM TACOS  :banghead:  :buttkick:
> *


LOL.......WERE YOU AT THE SHOW


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 4 2006, 07:18 PM~6104136
> *nenas mad! :cheesy:
> *


naaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 07:28 PM~6104211
> *naaaaaaaaaaa
> *


  LOOK AT MY MYSPACE :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nena wana go out to dinner with me sumtime?


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

YES I WAS THERE WITH MY SON AND HE SAID THAT SHE LOOKS ALRIGHT HE RATED HER LIKE AN 8 THE MODLED LOOK HELLA BAD DAMM IT THEY LOOK WAY BETTER THEN HER THIS IS HER SON TALK IGHT RIGHT NOW DONT GET MAD IGHT U LOOK GOOD IN UR OWN WAYZ IGHT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 07:32 PM~6104245
> *nena wana go out to dinner with me sumtime?
> *


CUTTY YOUR GOING TO GET REJECTED


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billy shut up fool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2006, 06:20 PM~6104163
> *LOL.......WERE YOU AT THE SHOW
> *


She was there.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 07:55 PM~6104393
> *billy shut up fool
> *


AH CUTTYS MAD :cheesy:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

RAUL POST THE PIC. I HELLA LIKED IT. I WISHED MY LIL BR0 WAS IN IT TH0.. I DUNNO WHERE HE WENT..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 06:58 PM~6104420
> *RAUL  POST THE PIC. I HELLA LIKED IT. I WISHED MY LIL BR0 WAS IN IT TH0.. I DUNNO WHERE HE WENT..
> *


what pic?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nevermindd


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuckin work again tomrow the funs over


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 08:06 PM~6104448
> *great
> *


Exquizit.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

raul, cutty,and myself were suppose to take pics of our trikes again but raul got mad and set up somewhere else so we couldnt


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2006, 07:07 PM~6104464
> *raul, cutty,and myself were suppose to take pics of our trikes again but raul got mad and set up somewhere else so we couldnt
> *


yep blew that all outta proporsion


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2006, 07:07 PM~6104464
> *raul, cutty,and myself were suppose to take pics of our trikes again but raul got mad and set up somewhere else so we couldnt
> *


I know huh, maybe we can do it someother time? What the next show you guys are going to?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 08:09 PM~6104480
> *I know huh, maybe we can do it someother time? What the next show you guys are going to?
> *


probally DUKES then VEGAS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2006, 07:24 PM~6104564
> *probally DUKES then VEGAS
> *


yeeeeeeep maybe october fest


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

what if we do it in vegas?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 08:34 PM~6104653
> *what if we do it in vegas?
> *


CUTTY'S WONT BE THERE SO I GUESS ITS JUST YOURS AND MINE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2006, 07:37 PM~6104678
> *CUTTY'S WONT BE THERE SO I GUESS ITS JUST YOURS AND MINE
> *


We can photoshop it in later.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

do it at dukes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lets see what nena has to say


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

she wants to do me at dukes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 07:53 PM~6104818
> *she wants to do me at dukes
> *


With a gun or a knife in the back? :dunno:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 08:53 PM~6104818
> *she wants to do me at dukes
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 08:02 PM~6104852
> *:uh:
> *


Looks like both.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 07:55 PM~6104827
> *With a gun or a knife in the back?  :dunno:
> *


prolly both


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 08:47 PM~6104759
> *do it at dukes
> *


IMMA TRY TO HAVE MY BIKE THERE TOO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Sep 4 2006, 09:34 PM~6105426
> *IMMA TRY TO HAVE MY BIKE THERE TOO
> *


Is your bike going to take it all?


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 11:14 PM~6105701
> *Is your bike going to take it all?
> *


I HOPE SO I HAVE OVER $1OO IN IT JUST TO WIN AT THAT SHOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Sep 5 2006, 09:01 AM~6107946
> *I HOPE SO I HAVE OVER $1OO IN IT JUST TO WIN AT THAT SHOW
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------

